# Tall shadow self



## LaFoto (Mar 21, 2007)

What was I doing while I took these pics? Hm? Hm? (These were taken yesterday, late afternoon):












Well, can you guess (or see? No, you can't really SEE what I was doing, eh?)


----------



## Alison (Mar 21, 2007)

Were you roller blading?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 21, 2007)

I was thinking bicycle, but no way. Rollerblading makes perfect sense though. I know that I don't have that kind of balance or control. I'd just fall on my ass!


----------



## ashfordphoto (Mar 21, 2007)

DANGIT! i was going to say rollerblading before I read your answers.

I'm not going to lie though, my first intial thought(without thinking and making logic) was that you were doing the YMCA


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 22, 2007)

You are right, of course, Alison.
(You know - not least from the_interview - that I like to go out rollerblading).
And all others, yes, you are right, too.
I stuck out the left arm just to show some more "action", ashfordphoto, I have two more with the arm in and they don't look like I am doing anything (other than by the motion blur at the ground) at all, so I "did the YMCA" to put in some more "action" ... I was rolling along, indeed, for these, but only once managed to capture me with one leg to the side.


----------



## ZyxKor (Mar 22, 2007)

I think I found another picture of you...


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 22, 2007)

For as long as she is on rollerblades......

..... but have I *ever in my whole life* had long blond hair like this? Or worn clothes like this??? Or been without glasses??? :scratch:


----------



## EOS_JD (Mar 22, 2007)

ZyxKor said:


> I think I found another picture of you...


 

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## darich (Apr 8, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> For as long as she is on rollerblades......
> 
> ..... but have I *ever in my whole life* had long blond hair like this? Or worn clothes like this??? Or been without glasses??? :scratch:



No denial of the garish make up though.......:lmao:


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 11, 2007)

I know a stretch of road which looks exactly like the one depicted, but it is not in Lower Saxony. So I suppose you just posted an image of *my*self


----------



## Goran Katic (Apr 11, 2007)




----------

